# glosso question



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i've recently planted glosso in my foreground and it seems to be gettin plenty of light and getting really bushy. It's grown a bit out already, but it seems to grow more upwards. several shoots are over 2 inches long, but may be because the initial planting i couldn't get every bit of the glosso roots buried.

so how long do i wait before i prune it?


----------



## Bubblebower (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi there
Glosso tends to grow towards the light (taller) if the light intensity is too low at the depth of the plants.
Pruning is best done in small amounts regularly. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## aquaflora (Jun 1, 2010)

Are the plants getting taller or are you having runners that are not rooted that keep spreading and hence are growing upwards?


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Aquaflora, thats the problem I was having when I had glosso. The fish would pick and pick and pick at the new runners, and they would float up. Did look like it was growing vertical instead of horizontal though. Took me a bit to figure out what the problem was.

As soon as I'd replant the runners, the fish would be poking around hehe. My German Ram HATES my plants haha.


----------



## aquaflora (Jun 1, 2010)

halonine said:


> Aquaflora, thats the problem I was having when I had glosso. The fish would pick and pick and pick at the new runners, and they would float up. Did look like it was growing vertical instead of horizontal though. Took me a bit to figure out what the problem was.
> 
> As soon as I'd replant the runners, the fish would be poking around hehe. My German Ram HATES my plants haha.


Rams will do that LOL. I had the same problem and I just ended up cutting the floaters till I had no more. Glosso spreads like a plague so no worries about sacrificing a little bit. It will grow in quickly.

Curtis


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Wish i had more luck with it. Can't grow glosso for the life of me 

I may have to try it again soon though.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the majority of it seems to be parts not rooted, I've tried rooting those pieces but its hopeless, i get them in and another will get uprooted. So i'll just trim some off now and then, nothing too extreme, probably every water change i'll give a light clipping. I posted a pic of the glosso in my journal thread if you wish to have a peak, it's the first time i've kept it so my presumption that lighting is sufficient may be wrong


----------

